# Death from a boner ...



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Interesting, never knew that one of the most deadly spiders in the world would induce a painful 4 hour erection on the guy bitten, before he dies ....

I am not sure what is worse, that such a spider exists or that when I told my wife about this spider she seemed more interested in where the spiders are located ...



Spider that can give men four-hour erections found in Tesco bananas - Telegraph


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha! No words! LOL!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Kinda puts a new spin on the term "lucky stiff", yes?


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Now that is a boner to die for......>


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

This sounds like a possible plot for the next Die Hard movie.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

It's hard to imagine.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

"If you get an erection lasting more than four hours, do not call your doctor, call a funeral home"


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Yikes. And my husband thinks he wants to move to Costa Rica...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Since the penis and the clitoris are analogous organs, I wonder what the effect on women would be if bitten by that spider. Things that make you hmmm. :scratchhead:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Interesting, never knew that one of the most deadly spiders in the world would induce a painful 4 hour erection on the guy bitten, before he dies ....
> 
> I am not sure what is worse, that such a spider exists or that when I told my wife about this spider she seemed more interested in where the spiders are located ...
> 
> ...


FWIW, the last four hours of my life would be 


*AWESOME!!!*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WonkyNinja said:


> This sounds like a possible plot for the next Die Hard movie.


I was just thinking this would make some kind of B rated zombie movie.

Sex zombies. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And my last words would be....

"What a waste! My wife is super LD"

 optional :lol:


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I was just thinking this would make some kind of B rated zombie movie.
> 
> Sex zombies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Walking Head


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

LisaKane said:


> The Walking Head


Hahaha! Your brain is working better than mine at the moment.

I feel like a zombie!

Unfortunately for my frisky wife, not a sex zombie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LisaKane (Jun 26, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Hahaha! Your brain is working better than mine at the moment.
> 
> I feel like a zombie!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be a coup if they could get Norman Reedus to get bitten by the snake, become a zombie and go on a snake killing rampage as a Zombie snakehunter?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Begs the question as to why any guy would let a spider nears his penis in the first place.


----------

